# scp bricht immer an der gleichen Stelle ab (gelöst)

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Verzeichnis mit 852 MB, 8505 Datein und 1242 Unterordnern kopieren. Leider bricht er immer an der selben Stelle ab, ohne Fehlermeldung.

Um -v Modus sehe ich nur:

```

Sending file modes: C0644 464 setup.ini

Sink: C0644 464 setup.ini

setup.ini                                                                                                  100%  464     0.5KB/s   00:00

Sink: E

Entering directory: D0755 0 IXP004.TMP

Sink: D0755 0 IXP004.TMP

Sending file modes: C0644 2272 W95INF16.DLL

Sink: C0644 2272 W95INF16.DLL

W95INF16.DLL                                                                                               100% 2272     2.2KB/s   00:00

Sink: E

```

Seltsamerweise sind in der Kopie mehr Datein, Odner und die Gesamtgöße ist auch größer! Das Dateisystem ist bei beiden ext3, aber der Ordner ist von Corossover angelegt worden

Die Übertragung erfolgt lokal über das LAN-Kabel.

----------

## xraver

Vileicht hilft es ja, vorher die Daten in ein Archiv zu packen und dann übertragen:

----------

## SvenFischer

Mag sein, das das funktioniert. Gilt die scp-Übertragung als instabil? Gibt es irendwelche Limitierungen?

----------

## xraver

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Mag sein, das das funktioniert. Gilt die scp-Übertragung als instabil? Gibt es irendwelche Limitierungen?

 

Kein Ahnung, wa nur so ne Idee. Ich denk mal das scp schon gut funktioniert.

Was schiebst du denn da hin/her - win95   :Shocked:  ?

Sorry,aber da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Nee, das ist eine Crossover (like Wine) Installation unter Linux.

----------

## xraver

Was für Parameter verwendet du für scp?

----------

## SvenFischer

nur -r

----------

## toralf

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seltsamerweise sind in der Kopie mehr Datein, Odner und die Gesamtgöße ist auch größer! Das Dateisystem ist bei beiden ext3, aber der Ordner ist von Corossover angelegt worden

 Evtl. werden symlinks aufgelöst ?

----------

## SvenFischer

Im Handbuch zu scp gibt es keine Option für die Symlinks.

Tatsächlich scheint scp (laut google Treffern) den symlinks zu folgen.

Ich versuche es mal mit rsync

----------

## SvenFischer

rsync mit der Option -l folgt den links nicht, das hat geholfen.

----------

